# Mounting Surefire X400 on PX4 Storm



## Just1more (Feb 7, 2013)

I have a Beretta PX4 Storm 9mm full size. I am mounting a Surefire X400 laser/light on it. The back end of the light butts right up against the front of the trigger guard. Is this normal? I was thinking there would be a space between them.
Thanks!


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Not familiar with the PX4 or the X400, but I do have a StreamLight TLR-1 on my Sig P250C. There is a very small gap on mine, but it's close. 

Is the light secure on your gun. Meaning, does it attach properly? If so, that's all that matter, as long as you can properly manipulate the switch mechanism w/o interference.


----------

